# Redirected to Transgender Law Center??



## Dammit Mandrake! (Dec 18, 2022)

Hey @Null I just had a pretty weird thing happen. I typed in kiwifarms.net and the screen came up with the "connection to this website is not secure" error that https sometimes throws out. After that I clicked to continue onto the site and it brought me to the donation page for the Transgender Law Center. Specifically this URL: https://transgenderlawcenter.org/donate

Figured you might want to know in case someone is trying something fucky wucky with your website. I double checked and I spelled the URL correctly and upon re-entering it in a new tab, I was brought to the forum like normal. Considering the groups that are at odds with your webzone, it can't be a coincidence that I was sent to this specific site. But I have no fucking clue how or why it would happen.


----------



## poopybutty777 (Dec 18, 2022)

You got a tranny virus from watching tranny porn.


----------



## RACISM (Dec 18, 2022)

This happened to me on another account about a month ago. I figured I fat fingered the url and ended up with a domain squat. Thing is I generally use autocomplete for often visited sites.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Dec 18, 2022)

What browser do you use? Which search engine?


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 19, 2022)

Haven't had this happen with .net but weren't several of the subdomains already taken for similar gayops? I'm not technical enough with web networking so I'm not sure how this could be done with a site still being hosted.


----------



## Jeff Q. Anime (Dec 19, 2022)

Do you have any cringe "antivirus", or possibly even browser extensions that might be interfering with your requests?


----------



## Null (Dec 19, 2022)

Yeah you mistyped the URL. The trannies squat about 1000 domains.


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 19, 2022)

Null said:


> Yeah you mistyped the URL. The trannies squat about 1000 domains.


How much cash do you think they're burning on this?


----------



## Sniperwoof (Dec 19, 2022)

Null said:


> Yeah you mistyped the URL. The trannies squat about 1000 domains.


Do you feel "owned" yet?


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Dec 19, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> How much cash do you think they're burning on this?


If it's literally a thousand domains it'd be something like $10k/yr but I bet it's more like 50 and they'll give up after a year.


----------



## thebigjoel (Dec 19, 2022)

reptile baht spaniard rid said:


> If it's literally a thousand domains it'd be something like $10k/yr but I bet it's more like 50 and they'll give up after a year.


It's still more money than I'd be willing to spend for Null to get another headache.


----------



## dirty dishes (Dec 24, 2022)

This website says there are thirteen registered misspellings of "kiwifarms.net", of which three redirect to Transgender Law Center. Most of the rest are domain parking.


----------

